

Richard Clarke on Who Was Behind the Stuxnet Attack - nkurz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeologay/Richard-Clarke-on-Who-Was-Behind-the-Stuxnet-Attack.html?c=y&story=fullstory

======
esalazar
[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/Richard-
Cl...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/Richard-Clarke-on-
Who-Was-Behind-the-Stuxnet-Attack.html)

------
esalazar
Dead link?

